# Moving to Italy



## Pam & John

Hello, My husband and I are thinking about moving to Italy. We would like to rent an apartment for 6 months at a time (or more) in different regions to really get a feel for where we would want to settle (or even if we really want to make this move ). I have just started researching and all I find are vacation rentals. Is there a website or service any of you would recommend? Here is some of the critera and background:

1. 2 bedrooms (my Aunt would be traveling with us)
2. We have 2 little Yorkies.
3. We would be using the Apartment for a base to explore Italy and the rest of Europe.
4. Our combined Income would be $ 5000.00 to $ 7000.00 US a month.
5. Our ages range from 53 to 72. We are all in fairly good health. But would not want to hike up 4 to 6 fights of stairs everyday.

Two other issues I need to explore are Medical Insurance and Visa requirements.

Thank you for any input or suggestions!


----------



## chelseakarina

If you want a furnished apartment it probably is for tourists but its a LOT easier considering you will have everything set up for you. After traveling from town to town I think it would be nice to come in your apartment and not have to set everything up. They have tons of long stay apartment rentals. They range from a few nights to i think about 9 months!


----------



## Pam & John

*Thank you.*



chelseakarina said:


> If you want a furnished apartment it probably is for tourists but its a LOT easier considering you will have everything set up for you. After traveling from town to town I think it would be nice to come in your apartment and not have to set everything up. They have tons of long stay apartment rentals. They range from a few nights to i think about 9 months!


Where do I find info on the long stay apartments? Sounds ideal but so far have not had any luck locating info on the web.


----------



## Joppa

Pam & John said:


> Where do I find info on the long stay apartments? Sounds ideal but so far have not had any luck locating info on the web.


Most long-stay apartments are targeted at locals and students, so mainly appear on Italian sites, local newspapers, notice in a window etc. It's much easier to find them just by asking around a neighbourhood while you are in Italy or visiting a rental agent, though knowledge of Italian would be a big help. Anything in English is likely to be for tourists, or for corporate lets for international executives whose company foots the bill (hence expensive). Good Italian sites for purchase and rental are Affitto case e appartamenti - Annunci Immobiliari - Casa.it and Case e appartamenti in vendita | www.tecnocasa.it. 'Affiti' 'affito' are rentals. By Googling 'affito Firenze', 'affito Milano' etc, you get links to local rental properties sites.

As for your visa, get in touch with your nearest Italian consulate. For a stay longer than 90 days, you need a long-stay visa for non-workers, and you need to provide details of your non-earned income such as pensions and investment, rented or bought accommodation and health insurance. Sometimes they require certificate of good health from a GP (e.g. free from certain infectious diseases and mental illness) and police clearance. All this can take weeks, perhaps months, as all requests are referred to Rome for a ruling and each case is decided on its merits, without having a tariff you have to adhere to, such as minimum income levels.


----------



## pudd 2

hi threre are lots of long term lets in this area contact me through this site this is agood time to look for letts


----------



## Pam & John

Pudd, Thank you! I am new to this site and am not sure how to reply to "just you". I am interested in any help you can give me. Again, Thank you.


----------



## pudd 2

look in your mesage page


----------



## pudd 2

pudd 2 said:


> look in your mesage page


or clic on pud 2 you will find my contact details


----------

